# Razor Sharp Rotary Blades



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

We all know the benefits of a sharp rotary blade when cutting bands . A cleanly cut band just last longer and when cut with ease is more precise. I use a cardboard buffing wheel to strop to razor sharpness and to keep them that way for a long time . This system also keeps all my knifes razor sharp . It just makes keeping rotary blades sharp easy and saves money in the long run . I'm always using the same blade .The system consist of a 220 grit cutting wheel and a buffing wheel . The buffing wheel is only used for rotary blades .


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Thanks for sharing....I have used alum foil folded in half place it on the cutting mat & cut some strips this will also sharpen the blade...OM


----------



## fsa46 (Jul 8, 2012)

Nice set-up Marty, thanks for posting it.


----------



## toolmantf99 (Feb 16, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Wonderful, thanks for sharing. Nice jig for balde holding


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Gracias !!!


----------



## Chesapeake Inuit (Jul 14, 2016)

Beautiful, Treefork!

Have the same cardboard wheels and for some reason never thought to use them for rotary blades. Of course, I am known as a slow learner lol.

Was just getting ready to buy some new ones. Saw your video a just the right time

Glad you posted this.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Excellent! Thanks Bud!


----------



## marky (Dec 29, 2016)

Great info. treefork thanks.

I do my knives on the edge-pro but that rotary sounds great for the circular blades.


----------

